# Easiest way to get GCSE or equivalent in English and Maths?



## Part 2 (May 29, 2013)

A few people I know have found themselves in the position of needing GCSEs in English and Maths to get onto funded post grad courses. I can see myself needing them in future, although I've a feeling I got English GCE.

Is it possible to do these online in a condensed timeframe or do you need to go to college for a year?

Anyone got experience of doing them?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2013)

i was under the impression that you needed english and maths to get into university for a bachelor's degree.

Chip Barm


----------



## Firky (May 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i was under the impression that you needed english and maths to get into university for a bachelor's degree.
> 
> Chip Barm


 

I don't have a maths GCSE (I have a D) and it didn't stop me - you just need to be over 21 IIRC. The rules may have changed but mature students (i.e. those over 21) had a bit more flexibility and just had to demonstrate they had the ability to study at degree level.


----------



## stuff_it (May 29, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> A few people I know have found themselves in the position of needing GCSEs in English and Maths to get onto funded post grad courses. I can see myself needing them in future, although I've a feeling I got English GCE.
> 
> Is it possible to do these online in a condensed timeframe or do you need to go to college for a year?
> 
> Anyone got experience of doing them?


 
Many universities also allow you to take a test to prove that you are a high enough level rather than needing to pass the actual exams.


----------



## Part 2 (May 29, 2013)

The people I know already have degrees and have been trying to get onto Social Work programs, namely Step up to Social Work and Frontline.

https://www.gov.uk/government/polic...-to-children/supporting-pages/canparent-trial

http://thefrontline.org.uk/faq.html

Also my Mrs' mate has her 1st but needs to get her GCSEs to get onto a teaching course.


----------



## nagapie (May 29, 2013)

I knew a really great teacher who had to leave the profession as after a few years working as an unqualified teacher, she failed to gain QTS as she couldn't get a C in Maths. 

You also now need to pass additional numeracy and literacy tests to get into teaching.


----------



## stuff_it (May 29, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> The people I know already have degrees and have been trying to get onto Social Work programs, namely Step up to Social Work and Frontline.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/polic...-to-children/supporting-pages/canparent-trial
> 
> ...


 
Including teaching many courses allow people to take equivalency exams. They need to spend time looking to see if this is the case before panicking.


----------



## Part 2 (May 29, 2013)

At the second stage of applying for Step Up they want to see your certificates.

Mrs mate has already been knocked back and told to come back when she's got them.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 29, 2013)

i teach gcse english to adults & have just finished teaching an intensive 4 and a half month course. It's been mental as it's very difficult to condense a GCSE into such a short timeframe unless you're already almost at GCSE level, have read the set texts and are used to studying. What kind of level do you think you're at? Are you good at exams or better with coursework? GCSE English is changing the year after next (i think - not sure if it's been confirmed) & will be going back to 100% exam.


----------



## Part 2 (May 30, 2013)

I've no idea where I'm at tbh, I'm probably one of many who was good at maths when I was younger then had no need for it so I wonder if I'd be able to pick it up again. Just remembered I've a mate who's a maths teacher so could ask her for some tutoring if need be.


----------



## _angel_ (May 30, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i was under the impression that you needed english and maths to get into university for a bachelor's degree.
> 
> Chip Barm



No way!!

And you shouldn't need to, particularly maths if its unrelated to the subject.

Its sad teachers who aren't teaching maths need to pass gcse really,


----------

